# Best carrier for newborn



## heartandhands (Jun 14, 2009)

I really want to wear this next baby, due in June.... But I don't know which carrier is best in terms of ease of use, safety, convenience, etc. I have a babu bjorn but I wouldn't use that until baby could lift head and was older. I Aldo have a moby but find it cumbersome to put on, wrap up and generally use. Is it just me? Maybe I need more patience with it?
Any suggestions for babywearing slung/ carrier would be great snd welcome!
Thank you


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I really liked my ring sling when DD was born. It was easy to get her in and out of, she felt secure and nursing was a breeze. The RS also is great with toddlers, I got a lot of use from it. I will be using it this time around too but I plan on getting a moby, they look like they would be great after the learning curve is mastered.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

I would get a good light weight RS (you can find them here or on resale baby wearing sites for about $20) and i loved my Beco or i have heard great things about the Ergos with the infant insert.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I would consider a Mei Tai like a Kozy or a BabyHawk. They are easy to use from newborn on up, and you can use it on your back. You can get a great fit, and it's instantly adjustable to anyone who wears it. It also folds up compactly.

I also like the Beco for a newborn.

The Moby is a great carrier for an infant. There is a learning curve, but it can be very comfortable and useful carrier. It's worth trying. Once you get it, you have it and it becomes more second nature--like tying your shoes.


----------



## HoldensMama (Feb 25, 2007)

I like using a pouch sling for my newborn (both of my boys actually). There's no learning curve and it's easy in and out. We don't use a bucket so he's in and out of the sling a lot while running errands. I like a mei tai as well but I don't find them as convenient for quickly getting him out of the car in a parking lot and such. They're better for longer trips or at home for me personally.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco* 

The Moby is a great carrier for an infant. There is a learning curve, but it can be very comfortable and useful carrier. It's worth trying. Once you get it, you have it and it becomes more second nature--like tying your shoes.

I had a wrap exactly like the Moby and completely agree with it being comfortable and useful. I also agree with it taking some time to get use to, but like meco said, once you get it, its like second nature.

I loved the wrap when he was a bitty babe. He was all snug, safe and warm. It was def. our go-to for cranky times (or anytime really!). I'd wrap him up and walk until he calmed down, but sometimes all it took was to be wrapped up and close to me for him to be soothed.

Once he got older, I fell in love with the ergo. I feel that within a couple of months it paid for itself.

Good luck with babywearing Mama. It is truly awesome. You and your lo will both reap the benefits.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I loved my Ergo with the infant insert. We also have a Moby and a few pouch slings but I am more comfortable using those with DS2 now that he is older.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Moby wraps are great for newborns. Wrapping it does take a bit of getting used to. What I would do to make it more manageable is that I would roll it from both ends in towards the middle - rather than from one end all the way to the other. It made it a bit easier to deal with all the fabric and made it less likely that it'd end up on the ground.

I also enjoyed using a pouch sling (until he got heavier and all that weight on one shoulder got uncomfy). I only got a ring sling once he was older and am looking forward to giving that a try in the newborn stage with the next one.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

If you feel like giving your Moby another try, I really recommend watching the videos on youtube on how to use it. I owned a storch wrap & had SO much trouble wrapping it...I figured I was just wrap-resistant!







Just this weekend, however, I got my first moby & I had prepared by watching lots of videos on it...and, it's perfect! I can wrap it up pretty quickly & get him in it, and we've only had it a couple of days. Watch those videos over & over, then practice.









**for older, heavier babies, I LOVE my Ergo!! It's a life-saver!


----------



## iwearmybaby (Mar 12, 2010)

Newborns LOVE the security of the Moby (or wrap style carrier) I would keep trying that, they do get easier the more you do it.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

I started with a moby when dd was 4 weeks old and, even after trying just about every other carrier, would use nothing else with a newborn! its great, though it does have a slight learning curve


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

I personally really liked having a ring sling and a wrap, but if you are finding the Moby to be too much for you, I'd get a ring sling and a Beco.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I would get a Moby... I found it much, much, much easier to use than the ring sling (disaster!).

A moby (or any wrap) allows you to hold the baby like you naturally would, I was not able to get the same effect with the ring sling.


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

I HIGHLY recommend a moby wrap (or some time of wrap). It's just the best for the first 6-8 months!! Especially the first few months!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We loved our Moby. Definitely watch some YouTube videos on it. But it only took a couple videos and a couple tries for me to get it down once the baby had arrived. We used a modified kangaroo carry for the first 3 months, then he refused it for about a month, and now we use a front carry (he's 6 mo now).

I could not figure out a comfortable carry for the RS for the life of me. Until he was about 4 mo, I couldn't use it.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Honestly, it's so personal. I don't know where you're located, but I'd either borrow something at first or wait until the babe was born and find a group or a store where you could try different ones.

My take:

Mei Tai: love it love it love it. I have a Babyhawk that I got with DD1, and used it from about 6 months to 4 years. I've had my newborn in it already and she seems pretty happy in it. Oddly enough, it almost feels easier in and out than my Maya Wrap ring sling, which wasn't my memory with DD1. (Caveat: I'm not a big sling nurser, so it doesn't bother me that the BH isn't super nursing friendly)

Ring sling: Have also been using that right away with new DD (she's a week old, by the way). I carry her upright, though, snuggled to my chest. DD1 and I never liked the cradle hold, and it doesn't seem to be working for DD2 either.

Moby: Have borrowed my sister's to use this time. Wrapping it isn't the problem. What bothers me is that I'm a "fluffy" mama with large breasts, and it just seems like more fabric than I want to deal with. _I'm_ very uncomfortable in it.

Pouch (Hotsling): Have borrowed my sister's this time, too. Wasn't a fan before, but we'll see this time.


----------



## gkb2215 (Jan 21, 2008)

It gets a bad rap sometimes, but I loved the Baby Bjorn. My daughter didn't like to be held snugly in a wrap or sling--she preferred kicking her feet around in the Bjorn. When she was a little bigger she really liked being able to face away from me and check everything out. Once she outgrew the Bjorn we became Ergo loyalists.


----------



## lilith1 (Dec 5, 2008)

DS (11 weeks) didn't like the sling, actually none of them did. DS2 has some Reflux issues and likes to be upright. I didn't like the baby bjorn, DS is o.k. in it. Now using a Babyk'tan and really love it. Right in the middle of a wrap and a sling with different positions. It has to be fitted to your size, so kind of inconvenient.
The Ergo with Heart2Heart insert worked great for the first 10 weeks, right now he is sort of between sizes with good head control, yet still wobbly and suddenly doesn't seem content anymore.
I ordered a Babyhawk and think this will be it.
Really, a lot depends on your child's preferences. We learned on the way.


----------



## littlemuffinbottom (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heartandhands* 
I really want to wear this next baby, due in June.... But I don't know which carrier is best in terms of ease of use, safety, convenience, etc. I have a babu bjorn but I wouldn't use that until baby could lift head and was older. I Aldo have a moby but find it cumbersome to put on, wrap up and generally use. Is it just me? Maybe I need more patience with it?
Any suggestions for babywearing slung/ carrier would be great snd welcome!
Thank you

I would definitely advise you get a ring sling if you are going to breastfeed. It's wonderful when you need to nurse and still have the use of your hands. When my babies were little I would put them in the sling and they would nap or nurse and I could get housework done or shop or whatever. I also like it because you could use the tail end of the sling to cover up with for modesty if needed.
This site is really helpful if you are looking for info: http://www.thebabywearer.com/


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

I loved the Moby for the newborn stage. I'd give it another try!


----------

